# California



## MichelleB (Jan 29, 2006)

We cater to the small producer
Oregon, SW Washington & Northern California

Fees vary by crop and location

Pocket Meadow Farm
503.892.2944
bees (at) pmfarm.com
http://www.pocketmeadow.com
Member Oregon State Beekeeper's Association, 
Portland Metropolitan Beekeeper's Association


----------



## JBJ (Jan 27, 2005)

We pollinate Almonds, apples, blue berries, pears, plums, and what ever else you may need a good crop set in and on time. Referrals available. Book early to guarantee bees when you need them.

President, Southern Oregon beekeepers Association
Board of directors, Oregon State Beekeepers Association
__________________
John B Jacob
www.oldsolenterprises.com


----------



## Angi_H (Feb 9, 2008)

*HHH Farms Pollination services for Kings, Tulare and Southern fresno county*

I am just getting started and have hives for 2009 pollination. Onions, Blue Berries, Apples, Cherries, Watermelon, Cantaloupe, plumbs, peaches, cucumbers, squash you name it please give me a call. Price is always neg. 

Angi Harrover
HHH Farms
559-273-7642


----------



## gegreenleaf (Aug 9, 2009)

*Southern California Pollination Rentals*

We have strong colonies available for pollination service. Competitive rates for all crop types.

Gary Greenleaf
Mile High Honey Company
PO Box 3007
Big Bear City, CA 92314
(909) 754-0458
[email protected]


----------



## davesmilez (Sep 28, 2009)

*Almond Pollination 2010*

*Almond Pollination *services and other crops. Service coverage - Bakersfield area. All strong, 8-10 frames, 2-stories colonies available for 2010 almond pollination. Prices -reasonable, negotiable. Please contact us for more info

Contact info: 
Name: David at Royal Bees Company
Phone: 760-809-0015 or visit our website below and see growers/beekeepers page. thank you!
www.royalbees.com


----------



## Michael McK (Feb 10, 2010)

I am a newish Ca. beekeeper (never pollinated before) with 30 strong hives and mason bees too. I could be near Hwy 20 tomorrow morning. 707 923 4367 510 292 9097 (cell).


----------



## AndreiRN (Jun 13, 2008)

First year doing pollination and located in Southern California.
Only 30 hives at this time but planing over 50 by the end of the year.

Contact Andrei 562-903-0054 or [email protected]


----------



## green valley apiary (Jan 28, 2010)

We are a 200 acre avocado ranch and apiary in Ventura County.

We offer pollination services for Almonds and Avocados and are looking to set up for 2011.

We will have approximately 800 - 1,200 colonies for almonds in 2011 and are also available to pollinate Ventura County avocados.

Our bee colonies are very strong and rates will be competitive.

Please call:

Green Valley Ranch Apiary
David
[email protected]
310-422-7304


----------



## svbeeco (Feb 12, 2010)

Sequoia Valley Bee Co.
Hives for almond pollination. Colonies kept in the higher elevations
of the Sequoia National Forest during the summer/fall to build strong pollinators.

Contact: Bill (559) 789-0211
Porterville, CA


----------



## S&H (Feb 25, 2010)

Located near Santa Rosa, we have approx. 50-60 hives available for almonds in N. CA.

Al and Claudia
Phone: (707) 527-7242
[email protected]


----------



## AndreiRN (Jun 13, 2008)

AndreiRN said:


> First year doing pollination and located in Southern California.
> Only 30 hives at this time but planing over 50 by the end of the year.
> 
> Contact Andrei 562-903-0054 or [email protected]


We just upgraded to 200 hives as a group.


----------



## Worthington (Jul 5, 2010)

I have at least 60 Colonies available just south of Bakerfield, will travel.


----------



## jdclaybaugh (Jun 22, 2008)

We have 200 to 300 hives ready for the almond pollination.
All hives are 8 frame double deeps with strong bee's. Looking for interested growers in Chico, Ca. to Merced, Ca. area.

contact info. Ask for John
(541) 331-6015 
[email protected]


----------



## troc (Apr 24, 2008)

Cort Fleming, Sanger, Ca, [email protected], 559-681-4544, 20+ hives, All crops in Fresno, Madera, Kings or Tulare County


----------



## LSBees (Sep 24, 2009)

LSBEES
Strong Healthy Colonies available for Pollination Reno to Sacramento to Modesto to Chico
www.lsbees.com
775-267-1451


----------



## Stevebeeman (May 22, 2011)

Bees Wanted for 2012 Almond Pollination. 50 hives to 3000 hives.
Winter your hives at our bee yards in Northern California; October – February.
We feed, medicate, requeen, if necessary to buildup strong hives.
Call Steve at California Almond Pollination Services, Inc. (916) 740-5534


----------



## Seven Hills (Apr 7, 2011)

Pollination Services
Winther Apiary Woodland Ca.
530-662-3505
530-701-3505


----------



## jdclaybaugh (Jun 22, 2008)

Pollination Services available for N. California.
100, strong 8 frame equitment. 
Call me, 
John Claybaugh
541 331 6015


----------



## JC POLLINATION HONEY BEES (Jan 4, 2011)

*I have 1,100 colonies available for this 2012 California almonds season!!*

Hi my name is Brenda,
I'm looking to lease 1,100 strong colonies for this 2012 almond season if anyone interested feel free to call me for more information @ 661-243-6441 or send me a messege


----------



## paul's bees (Jan 30, 2012)

Paul's Bees offer over 400 strong bee colonies ready for pollination service to any crops you need, Almonds,Onions, Blue Berries, Apples, Cherries, Watermelon and many others. The bees will be brought in an out as you tell us. 

Contact info:
(916)-600-4738 Paul.


----------



## yuccan (Nov 17, 2010)

150 strong 10 frame hives or better, available now. 

Radoo Bee Company 
626 329 4077


----------



## Verick369 (Jan 11, 2013)

I am a current biology student specializing in pollination ecology under Dr. Ruben Alarcon, and a beginner beekeeper hoping to get started this spring with as many hives as I can get my hands on. I don't know many people let, and somewhere to keep my initial colonies (hopefully 5 or more,) in the Camarillo/Oxnard area. Since I am just getting started pollination will be free of charge, I just need a place I can keep them.

Bryan Castro
805 558-2535
[email protected]


----------



## jhastings3642 (Jan 27, 2010)

Almond pollination services available.
Justin Hastings
Otto's Honey
5096303642


----------



## Verick369 (Jan 11, 2013)

*Re: I have 1,100 colonies available for this 2012 California almonds season!!*

Small new beekeeper in Ventura County with 50 hives available. I am just starting out and appreciate any help I can get.

Please call, text, or email me

(805) 558-2535
[email protected]

Thanks,
Bryan


----------



## beesohappy (Jun 3, 2009)

*Re: I have 1,100 colonies available for this 2012 California almonds season!!*

We are based in Linden, CA 

We have strong hives available for Almonds and Cherries. 

We start feeding our bees early so their ready to go in Jan. 

We run 10 frame boxes on 4 way pallets. 

We will meet with you face to face and we're happy to recommend best time and place for placing our hives. 

We are looking to establish a long term relationship. 

We have pollination references for anyone that would like to call and get to know a little about us first. 

I'm an honest person looking for the same. 

You must be willing to sign a contract and be responsible for any theft of our hives.

Mike Wilkinson
209-639-4644 cell
209-451-4142 home


----------



## Calibeekeeper (Mar 31, 2014)

*Bees*

Jim Robsion
Almond Pollination
209-761-3697
Located in Merced CA-Area


----------



## Seven Hills (Apr 7, 2011)

*Re: Bees*

Wild Adventure pollination in Yolo County. I have 100 good hives for rent. Discount price for keeping close to yolo county. Bees are available to be inspected anytime. Zamora area.
Debbie
916-396-7435


----------



## Verick369 (Jan 11, 2013)

*Re: Bees*

Bryan Castro
Bryan's Bees
Available for all Pollination. Closer to Ventura County is better, but I am willing to migrate as far as necessary. I am a small company with around 100 hives.
805-558-2535
bryansbees.net


----------



## RUDOS (Dec 14, 2012)

*Re: Bees*

Oregon Outback Honey
We have Bees ready for your Pollination needs.
Almonds, Cherries, Apples
Mike Rudometkin
(503) 508-3381
oregonoutbackhoney.com


----------



## Sanguinetti351 (May 30, 2016)

*Re: I have 1,100 colonies available for this 2012 California almonds season!!*

We have 200 Hives available for all Pollination. Depending on what type of orchard or crop you want pollinated prices vary, Please call for a quote. For example we Pollinate Almonds, Cherries, Watermelon, Pumpkin, Apples ect. If you have any questions or would like to secure a pollination contract with us please give us a call before its too late, Thank You.

Contact info 
Phone: (209)352-3888
email: [email protected]
Adress: Jamestown, CA


----------



## Woodside (Aug 10, 2010)

*Re: I have 1,100 colonies available for this 2012 California almonds season!!*

I have 180 extra florida hives ready for almonds that I dont have contracts for. Give me a call or text if you could place them. 2182896757


----------



## fresnobees (Jan 25, 2016)

*350 colonies*

I still have 350 colonies available. Call if interested. We pollinate almonds, squash, melons, and blackberries. 559-765-8000


----------



## Mirela's Bees (Jan 23, 2018)

*Re: I have 1,100 colonies available for this 2012 California almonds season!!*

We are a Florida based company operating 1,500 + strong double deep colonies on 6 way pallets. Gentle bees, strong producers. 

We typically send a few loads to the Almonds in February, then have hives to lease for pollination across the country throughout the remainder of the year. Please contact us for prices and availability.

MVPBees.com


----------



## manddhoney (Dec 22, 2012)

*Re: I have 1,100 colonies available for this 2012 California almonds season!!*

Need additional 2,000 hives to fill 2019 Almond Pollination Contracts in Central Valley of California. 559-974-4042


----------



## soarwitheagles (May 23, 2015)

*Re: I have 1,100 colonies available for this 2012 California almonds season!!*

We have 80 colonies ready to pollinate the 2019 almond orchards.

Looking to place somewhere near South Sacramento please.

Thanks!


----------



## exchangebees (Oct 14, 2017)

*Re: I have 1,100 colonies available for this 2012 California almonds season!!*

We have over 4,000 hives available for 2020 Almond Pollination Season. We can provide a 8-frame, 10-frame, or 12-frame average
Call or Text us at (916) 708-3488


----------



## soarwitheagles (May 23, 2015)

*Re: I have 1,100 colonies available for this 2012 California almonds season!!*

We have strong colonies this year. Offering pollination services for 2020. Send us a private message if interested!

California Power Pollinators


----------



## BeeHero (Apr 3, 2020)

*BeeHero - Pollinate & Prosper*

*BeeHero - Precision Pollination Services*

We are California's first precision pollination service - our in-hive sensors monitor the health of all of our hives in real-time. With our technology, we can optimize hive deployment and guarantee full pollination coverage for every acre. 

We already work alongside some of the largest associations of almond growers in the United States.

BeeHero Delivers: Healthy Bees, Cutting Edge-Technology, True Transparency, Generations of Experience.

Call 1-855-4BEEHERO
Visit www.beehero.io
Email [email protected]

Let us be your trusted pollination provider and a valued member of your smart farming ecosystem.

We service all of California.


----------

